# Just when I thought we were done...



## KittayTomas (Aug 8, 2017)

My boyfriend has a heart of gold, let me tell you. I thought we were done adopting rats for a while. We have been working several hours a day with our aggressive rat, Grunt, and she's soooo much better! But I had to get her more blueberry treats, because that's the only treat she'll eat (she doesn't even care for meat baby food!) On top of working with Grunt, I take Sugar and Spice with me just about everywhere. They go on car rides, they go visit my friends with me, they sit on the outdoor tables at Starbucks with me while I type stuff up. They visit the vet frequently and don't get to play with other rats unless they've been given a clean bill of health. 

So, my boyfriend picked me up from work yesterday, and we stopped at a pet supply store that I had never been to, but I guess he's been to several times. I'm looking at treats for Grunt, and small chew toys, when my boyfriend comes out holding two tiny baby boys. I tried so hard to say no, that 3 girls is enough and they can't share a cage... but he reminded me that we have an extra cage and extra space that just cleared up when we got rid of the bookshelf in the living room... and I just can't say no to my boyfriends puppy dog eyes. 

With all that said, here are our two new boys!













My boyfriend hasn't picked official names yet, but he's liking the name "Gravy" for this guy









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







And the name "Balsamic" for this guy. (please excuse my thighs, I was doing my nightly rounds of playing with each critter for 15-30 minutes before bed)

They will be staying in a separate cage, far from the girls. That makes us a 5 rat house hold now!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Jul 14, 2017)

They are all so cute! Congrats  Balsamic is especially cute, love those huge ears!


----------



## CinnaLade (Oct 17, 2017)

Ahhh they are so cute! My boyfriend loves our rats don't get me wrong but it sounds like yours is in love with the rat life. I almost came home with a baby the other day but decided against it I didn't want to upset him. We only have two girls. Is there a better number have you noticed?


----------



## CinnaLade (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry is three a better number*


----------



## eva71 (Aug 17, 2016)

They are so cute!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

CinnaLade said:


> Sorry is three a better number*


Two, 3, 4, etc., rats will work just fine. With 3+ rats, your probably likely to see a more complex social dynamic among them, just because each rat will have more than one option to play and sleep with. But two rats is a fine number, and when I only had two girls they seemed very happy. Now I have four girls, and the only difference is that I see a pretty strong hierarchy of sorts, with my smallest (and youngest!) girls completely controlling the older ones  


Right now two of my girls are 5 months old, and two are 20 months old, which is a really nice age difference. Having a bunch of similar ages rats can be hard, as once they get older they can all get sick/die en mass. With a year or so age difference, you have the bouncy youngsters and the more chill older rats, and if the older ones get sick its less straining financially.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I can understand that
I started off with 2 rats, Tumbles and Dot
And I was not looking for any other rats and was actually telling myself (this is it for any animals because I need to save money). And then a friend asked if I would be willing to take her rat anf knowing the alternative would have meant certain death for said rat, I took him and had him neutered and put Mew in with Tumbles and Dot
And that was going to be it. I had a Dot, Tumbles, and Mew and they were all good and I was saving money and then Dot unexpectedly passed away. 
So I only had Mew and Tumbles. I did not plan on getting other rats after that. I was just going to let my two live their lives and let them pass whenever they were going to. 
And then my godmother called me saying that she has too many rats on exhibit at her educational farm and I could have some if I liked. 
So I went there thinking that I would take no more than 3 girls home with me. But then I saw their cage and environment which made my brain say that there was no way in heck i could leave them all here.
And with the addition of Gidget, Asuna, Juvia, faye, and brie, I then went from 2 rats to 7 rats. 

And I now may be getting 2 more because a friend of mine has a college class where they have rats that they breed for feeders and one just had babies and she (my friend) really wants me to save a couple of them from becoming feeders


----------



## CinnaLade (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you that's great advice!


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

Balsamic is especially cute, love those huge ears!


----------

